# Why am I missing High?



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Assuming the bow is tuned properly and in spec I can think of two possibilities right off. I have done them myself, but bad habits can be broken. First, I would think of "heeling" the bow's grip......putting too much pressure low on the grip. And second, I would suspect creeping prior to the shot. Do you shoot aggressively off the wall? Or do you shoot from the valley (where letoff is greatest)? Shooting out of the valley can encourage you to relax and creep forward slightly, and I have seen lots of high misses from myself and others because of that.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

You could be pulling your release hand back to hard causing it to wheelie. Then again, it might be sighted in a touch high. Concentrate on your follow through and keep your eye aiming on the target until the arrow hits it.


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

Do a search on "Creep tuning" Like the one guy said you may be creeping and with out of time cams it'll go high...


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Are you using a peep?If so,did it move any.Just something else to check for.LOL


----------



## indyarcher (Jan 6, 2003)

*Missing High*

Problem found 

remove post please


----------



## dmh13433 (Jan 7, 2007)

*tell us???*

are you going to tell what the problem was??:angry:


----------



## indyarcher (Jan 6, 2003)

*Missing high*

Sorry, Too much heel in the grip.


----------

